# How do you glue rubber car tires?



## Moonman27

Hello mates, I'm working on a "S'cool Bus" model drag car by Monogram,and this model has rubber 2-piece drag slicks in halves. My question is what type of glue does one use on rubber car model tires. The instructions say NOT to glue the halves together,but if I don't,the seams will really show. I thought about rubber cement,but I thought I would ask here first before I make a damn mess. Any car model dudes here that may know about this?


----------



## Ian Anderson

Hay Goby, Come on over to the Model Car Section on this site my friend, They will help you out over there with that question, NO WORRIES COBBER...

These guys will NOT ANSWER These kinds of Question here, this is for a deferent kind of building.....and There is NOTHING WRONG WITH THAT,.......lol....lol.. 
And Even know, some one Might in time if you wont to wait,....But just some quick advice is all if you need some REAL car building advice anyway, you will find it there....."Good On You Then"




*Ian*


----------



## Lloyd Collins

My face hurts, did he leave a mark?


----------



## Drag Monster

I have built many of the old monogram drag cars with the two piece slicks and I have had great results with a glue produced by dupont made for vinyl its in a green and yellow tube. Score several lines with a # 11 blade or sand (with a fairly coarse 120 grit sand paper works good for me) the inside of each half of the tire, this gives the glue a better surface to adhere to. Then wash good with dawn or some other soap that will remove all the dust and mold release and you are good to go. I uasaly let the glue set over night. Once you sand the tread surface the seam will disapear.


----------



## robiwon

5 Minute epoxy. You will be able to sand the tires smooth after it cures.


----------



## djnick66

I hate those things... I always try to find one piece replacements from AMT 3 in 1 kits that have street/stock/drag tires. In the past I carved balsa wood donuts to fit inside the softish vinyl halves so the tire would not deform and have the seam split.


----------



## Hunch

Wow! Nice school bus drag Monster!


----------



## fire91bird

There's an article about half way down this page about assembling vinyl tires.: Gluing vinyl tires.  Some other good articles as well.


----------



## Ian Anderson

..lol...Hope I didn't leave any real marks Lloyd wasn't my intentions at all,..lol..This is the response I see every time I see some one asking a Model car question on here my self is why I even bothered to post..



falcondesigns said:


> Please post this in the Car Forum,where you might have better luck.


And I just dint wont this young man to have the experience here, So I was hoping to head it off by offering some assistance my self in are section, So I owe you guys some thinks here I see, So THINK YOU VERY MUCH for you help on his question, and Great build Drag Monster, I love this kit my self...





*Ian*


----------



## irishtrek

First I've never built the model you're reffering to but way back when I built car models the way I solved your problem was to trap the 2 tire halves in between the wheel halves when gluing them together. Hope that helps!!


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Ian, I understand and it's no big deal, just being a :tongue: about it, besides plastic surgery will fix it.:lol:


----------



## Ian Anderson

...lol...No worries Lloyd, I'm just trying to help my self here as well as you guys do,...
and I know Most all of you do the same "ALL THE TIME", Because I'm always watching....and I only pop in when I think I might be needed my self...


"BUILD ON MY FRIENDS"





*Ian*


----------



## Disco58

I have this on my computer, but I can't upload it to here, so.... This is the best version I found.
http://www.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/80451693/


----------

